# body of kayaker found



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

REHOBOTH BAY (Nov. 7, 2011) – DNREC Division of Fish and Wildlife Enforcement agents are investigating a boating-related fatality in Rehoboth Bay that occurred over the weekend. After a search by the U.S. Coast Guard and the Rehoboth Beach Volunteer Fire Company, fire company members early Sunday morning recovered the body of a kayaker reported missing the previous evening. 

The victim has been positively identified as Adam R. King, age 31, of Rising Sun, Md. The Delaware Medical Examiner’s office has determined the cause of death as hypothermia and drowning. According to witnesses, Mr. King had taken the kayak out around noon Saturday to go fishing in Rehoboth Bay, where his body was found the next morning. The victim was wearing a life jacket


Be safe out there guys......


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Saturday was a rough day, very windy, with a cold North wind.
I lasted less than 30 minutes on the beach. I was getting sand blasted.
Not an ideal day to be out on the water.
If conditions aren't right, don't go. I'm not coming down on the guy, but I have made decisions that I have later regretted because I had wanted to go out during a certain time frame, and a threat of weather wasn't going to stop me. My biggie was a thunderstorm, it scared the snot out of me. The good Lord spared me that day, and I am thankful for that.
Learn from this guy's possible mistake, and stay warm and dry if conditions are iffy.

My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Very sad. Thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

It doesn't say if he was wearing a dry suit or not. I'm sure that the water was way cold though; and he couldn't self-rescue for whatever reason. I'm not buying my first Kayak until spring---but I intend to practice that maneuver (and in all manner of attire--including waders/boots) until I can do it every time. I also don't plan on kayaking in water deeper than my waist in for the first couple of years if the water temps are below 70 degrees. Or ever going solo if the water is over my head and the temps are low. It's just not worth my life. 

I am saddened every time a boater loses their life---for whatever reason---


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

It is true that the weather that day was not safe to kayak.... strong winds and quite chilly. I fish Rehoboth Bay alot and the average depth is only 4-5 feet at high tide with a majority less than that. When there is a breeze of anykind that bay will whip up some serious whitecaps making it tough for even a motor boat. At least in the summer there are many boaters and jet skiers that would have been able to help before it was too late.
I also dont believe he was wearing any kind of proper gear except for the life jacket.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Redfish and I did not fish Delareware that day. It was at least 20knots. Now we are are dealing with cold water. Please be prepared.

FYI,
I have been wearing 3mm wetsuit for two weeks. I tested multiple times in 47F-50F water with ait temp under 35F. I was Ok for up to 9 minutes with a 3mm wetsuit in the water. I have been wearing wetsuit inside wader and other protected gear. Anyway I can get back on the kayak within 5-10 seconds in the rough water. I will head for the nearest land if it happens in cold water

joe


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Condolances to his family....

With the increase of kayaking in general we will see more of this. It is ashame, I see it all the time at the Marina, and I wonder allot. I see people launch in conditions that I would not even get off the couch for. I see people try and launch canoes in wind that just brings them side to down the island till they jump out and walk it back. And when I ask them Do ya really think its a good idea to go today? I get responses "I am white water rafter I know what I am doing" "perhaps you have heard of me I am the best on my lake" and the like. 

So there is nothing that I can do cause ya can't cure stupid.. Some of you know me and I preach SAFETY and Know you limitations. I will go when I know it could get dicey but I will not take a trip out like that. I have cancled many a trip due to weather.. Just please be safe... and again sorry to the guys fam..

JAM


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

horrible story......

A good reminder on how dangerous it can be out there!!


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

never thought of wearing the wet suit inside the waders. Smart idea as a just in case kind of thing. Makes me REALLY want that dry top to wear over my waders


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

very sad, cold water is no joke and must be respected.


----------

